# No smoking in Mexico hotel/timeshares, restaurants, & bars



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2010)

I noticed this information in the latest Pueblo Bonito Rose newsletter:


"Mexican law now prohibits smoking in all hotel rooms, 
restaurants and bars nationwide. We are unfortunately no 
longer able to offer “smoking” and “nonsmoking” rooms to 
our owners and guests, as ALL rooms at the resort are now 
nonsmoking. If you smoke, we must ask you to please smoke 
on the beach, at our sushi beach front bar, at the specific 
designated area of our Pool and at our Motor Lobby. There 
are similar designated smoking areas at each Pueblo Bonito 
Resort except Pueblo Bonito Pacifica, which is an adults only, 
smoke-free property. Smoking is prohibited both inside and 
outside of Mare Nostrum and Fellini´s restaurants."


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

but what about the cigar bar at PB sunset beach?


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> but what about the cigar bar at PB sunset beach?


I have access only to the PB Rose newsletter so I don't know about PB SB.  Maybe that's one of the designated smoking areas referenced in the quoted info.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

well thank you for posting, Ill be there in march, and was looking forward to a good cigar and a great ocean view. I will look into the matter further and post any response I get.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 28, 2010)

The Royal Resorts posted a note to this effect in the villas awhile ago and removed all the ashtrays.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

I was in mexico this october and the resort had ashtrays out and matches, as well as no notion whatsoever of a rule change.  When did this change occur?


----------



## pjrose (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> I was in mexico this october and the resort had ashtrays out and matches, as well as no notion whatsoever of a rule change.  When did this change occur?



At the Royals, at least Summer 09.....maybe even 08.....I'm not sure if they were following a law or just their own policy, though.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 29, 2010)

PJ - It has been a while for the Royals, in accordance with a new law. Maybe not a federal law, perhaps a state law. At CIC, I think there were ashtrays for use on the balconies only. And of course smoking was going on at the pool and on the beach too.


----------



## pittle (Dec 29, 2010)

When we were at the Sheraton Buganvilias and the Mayan Palace Marina in November, both had no smoking signs on the doors and there were no ashtrays or matches in either unit that we were in.  We did not request non-smoking rooms.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2010)

Our last trip to Flamingos I did notice a lack of ash trays but when I asked for one there was no problemo. It would be a good thing to be able to go the night clubs with out smoke. A person ends up smelling like a cigerette butt after 30 minutes is some of these places.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Dec 30, 2010)

We were at the Paradise Village Beach Resort the first week of December.  There was smoking allowed in "Smoking Rooms", the pool and the restaurants.  That includes all restaurants we went to off site.

Someone on our floor, on our side of the building, was smoking in his room and on the balcony.  Every morning we tried eating our breakfast on the balcony, but it was ruined by smoke.  We complained, but the only thing they could do to him was charge him $250 when he left.  I guess it was worth it to him.


----------



## siesta (Dec 30, 2010)

Why would the resort charge him for this, even if it was a no smoking room ... its HIS balcony... outside!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 30, 2010)

He was smoking in the room as well as the balcony.  They probably have a policy signed at check-in that that's the charge...presumably for extra cleaning.  That's clearly more than the cleaning would cost (and of course the maids don't get it), but on the other hand it's high enough that it would deter many people.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 30, 2010)

"hotel room" vs "hotel" ?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> Why would the resort charge him for this, even if it was a no smoking room ... its *HIS* balcony... outside!



It isn't HIS balcony, it's the resort's balcony and for the comfort and health of surrounding guests of their facility, they have chosen to make these areas non-smoking.

Obviously this is a business decision. The non-smoking, traveling public is more willing to pay to go to resorts where they aren't subjected to unwanted tobacco smoke. The shrinking population of smokers- who also enjoy smoke-free environments- just don't pay enough extra to offset the costs of cleaning, and moving of non-smoking guests away from the unwanted smoke.

I for one, a former smoker, will not return to a facility where I detect current or stale former smoke. It's simply offensive.

Kudos to resorts and restaurants that are wholly smoke-free. Local ordinances that prohibit smoking across-the-board make the playing field level for all businesses. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## siesta (Dec 30, 2010)

i dont smoke besides the rare cigar, I just don't see how smoking outside on ones balcony is disturbing to others. sounds to me if someone is eating outside and is disturbed by someone smoking a ciggerette (which takes 5 minutes or less) should take their food inside for the next few minutes.  just my opinion though, and obviously some disagree.


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> i dont smoke besides the rare cigar, I just don't see how smoking outside on ones balcony is disturbing to others. sounds to me if someone is eating outside and is disturbed by someone smoking a ciggerette (which takes 5 minutes or less) should take their food inside for the next few minutes.  just my opinion though, and obviously some disagree.



Yeah, they should have to move so that someone else can enjoy their cigarette.  What world do you live on?


----------



## pjrose (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> i dont smoke besides the rare cigar, I just don't see how smoking outside on ones balcony is disturbing to others. sounds to me if someone is eating outside and is disturbed by someone smoking a ciggerette (which takes 5 minutes or less) should take their food inside for the next few minutes.  just my opinion though, and obviously some disagree.



Depends on which way the wind is blowing and whether there's a group of people outside several of whom are smoking.....could be a lot more than 5 minutes and more than a minor disturbance.


----------



## kathyth12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Last month at the Royal Haciendas we had a group in the villa below us who, it seemed, spent most of their vacation on their terrace, smoking.  All of them smoked.  If one person was finished, another would light up, so the cigarette smoke was constant.  The breeze blew all of that lovely odorous smoke right up to our terrace, making it unpleasant for us to spend any time out there, not to mention having a meal outdoors.  The Royals do permit smoking on the terrace, but only with the terrace doors closed.  These folks kept their terrace doors open all day, (their terrace was visible from where we sat on the beach).  I can't help wondering what their villa smelled like at the end of the week and whether they were assessed the "cleanup charge".  

Personally, I wish the Royals would ban smoking from the terraces as well as the villas.  Disney does not permit smoking on the terraces or patios of any of their hotels or timeshare units.  Smokers who keep the terrace doors open while they smoke 1'-2' from them might as well just smoke in the room.  The draperies, carpeting and bedspeads inside still pick up the odor.  Plus the smoke can be very disturbing to neighboring rooms.  

It would be nice if Royals, like Disney has done, could just define certain designated smoking areas throughout so that the smoke could be contained and non-smokers could avoid those areas.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 30, 2010)

Leaving the doors open wreaks havoc on the A/C costs and humidity issues.  I'm surprised they weren't phoned by staff members to close the doors.

I hope that both of you aren't owners of those specific villas/weeks, or this could be a repeated problem.  

The owner of one of our units the week before us was always late to check out, the villa often reeked of smoke, and there was often damage.  The Royals always dealt with it as quickly as possible, but we just knew to expect issues when we first arrived.


----------



## kathyth12 (Dec 30, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Leaving the doors open wreaks havoc on the A/C costs and humidity issues.  I'm surprised they weren't phoned by staff members to close the doors.
> 
> I hope that both of you aren't owners of those specific villas/weeks, or this could be a repeated problem.



We are the owners, but I don't think the people downstairs were as we never had this problem in previous years.  Good point about the A/C and humidity!  If they return next year and continue to leave the terrace doors open, I may let management know.  I guess I can't do anything about the smoke, though.  I hope they were exchangers or renters!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 30, 2010)

We are not smokers.  The new rules will most likely improve the quality of our next Cancun vacation.  We will be at the Royal Islander in late June 2012.  I hope they can keep the tobacco off the beach as well.


----------



## kathyth12 (Dec 31, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> We are not smokers.  The new rules will most likely improve the quality of our next Cancun vacation.  We will be at the Royal Islander in late June 2012.  I hope they can keep the tobacco off the beach as well.



Unfortunately, I doubt if the resorts can prohibit smoking on the beaches since they are public.  However, I do wish smokers would pick up and throw away their cigarette butts when they leave the beach.  I find it disgusting to walk on old cigarette butts because people use the sand as their personal ashtray.  How hard is it to take a styrofoam cup down, fill it with sand, use that as an ashtray and throw it away when leaving the beach?  Equally disgusting are the people who stub out their cigarettes on the tile when sitting around the pool.  Or smoke while sitting in the whirlpools.


----------

